
Ask HN: Should Chrome support Android apps? - jlebrech
With all the new influx of native app IDEs and languages, shouldn&#x27;t browser be able to run Android apps? or those IDEs should compile to a common Javascript rendering framework (webassembly)?<p>To clarify I mean they&#x27;ll run like another website.
======
brudgers
It won't unless Google decides to write code to do so...or someone forks
Chromium and writes that sort of code. I don't see a business case for the
first option or anyone stepping up to do the second.

------
jupenur
Like with ARC?

[https://developer.chrome.com/apps/getstarted_arc](https://developer.chrome.com/apps/getstarted_arc)

